# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Danh sách khách sạn tại tam đảo

## dulichnt

Khách sạn Anh Đào

Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

Tel: (84-211) 382 4309

Fax: (84-211) 382 4309

Số phòng: 14

Giá (US$): 12-15

Khách sạn Cây Thông

Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

Tel: (84-211) 382 4271

Số phòng: 32

Khách sạn Hoa Hồng

Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

Tel: (84-211) 382 4263

Khách sạn Hương Rừng

Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

Tel: (84-211) 382 4333

Fax: (84-211) 382 4193

Số phòng: 75

Giá (US$): 20-30

Khách sạn Hương Sơn

Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

Tel: (84-211) 382 4258

Số phòng: 20

Khách sạn Mela

Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

Tel: (84-211) 382 4321/ 382 4352

Fax: (84-211) 382 4352

Số phòng: 30

Giá (US$): 35-85

Khách sạn Nhà Rông

Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

Tel: (84-211) 382 4209

Khách sạn Thế Giới Xanh

Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

Tel: (84-211) 382 4276

Số phòng: 30

Nhà khách Trung Ương

Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

Tel: (84-211) 382 4266/ 382 4310

HTML clipboardKhách Sạn Áng Dương
Khu 1 Thị Trấn Tam Đảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824365

Khách Sạn Cây Thông
Khu 1 Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824272

Khách Sạn Cây Thông
Khu 1 Tam Đảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824256

Khu1 Tam Đảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824271

Khách Sạn Đoàn Kết
Khu 1 Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824259

Khách Sạn Hoa Hồng
Khu 1 Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824263

Khách Sạn Hồng Nhung
Khu 1 Tam Đảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824334

Khách Sạn Me La
Khu 1 Thị Trấn Tam Đảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824352

Khách Sạn Ngọc Lan
Dốc Láp Liên Bảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3861470

Khách Sạn Nhà Rông
Khu 1 Thị Trấn Tam Đảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824209

Khách Sạn Quang Minh
Khu 1 Tam Dảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824359

Khách Sạn Suối Bạc
Khu 1 Thi Tran Tam Dao Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824206

Khách Sạn Tam Đảo
Khu 1 Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824290

Khách Sạn Tam Đảo ( Lễ Tân )
Khu 1 Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824246

Khách Sạn Tam Đảo (Giám Đốc)
Khu 1 Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824283

Khách Sạn Thanh Bình
Khu Tiền Châu Huyện Mê Linh
0211.3854068

Khách Sạn Viễn Thông
Khu 1 Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824303

Khách Sạn Viễn Thông
Khu 1 Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824306

Khách Sạn Vĩnh Hà
Khu1Tamđảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824230

Khách Sạn Vĩnh Yên
Đống Đa Vĩnh Yên Vĩnh Phúc Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3842163

Khách Sạn Xuân Hoà
0211.3863053

Lễ Tân Khách Sạn Hương Rừng
Khu 1 Thi Tran Tam Dao Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824193

Phạm Thị Mừng (Khách Sạn Hoa Ngàn)
Khu 1 Thị Trấn Tam Đảo Thị Xã Vĩnh Yên
0211.3824360

----------

